# Mit JDBC eine Datenbank anlegen in MySQL?



## Wolfman (7. April 2004)

Ist es möglich eine Datenbank anzulegen in MySQL. Also ich will nähmlich ein SQLDUMB mit java laden und dazu muss ich erst eine Datenbank anlegen so dass die ich Tabellen hinzufügen kann aber hab irgendwie net ganz den durchblick.

Könnte mir eventuell jemand einen schupfs in die richtige richtung geben *ganzliebfrag*.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Wolfman (7. April 2004)

Peinlich ich kannte den befehl CREATE DATABASE nicht *gg* sorry für den thread.


----------



## Wolfman (7. April 2004)

Eine frage hätt ich noch oder ein Paar:
Ist es möglich festzustellen ob ein Table exitiert odre nich bei der database kann ja IF NOT EXISTS machen.

Wie kann ich die Exception abfangen die vom jdbc mein ich wenn man versucht was zu machen was nicht geht den ich will eine gui machen und ich weiss nich inwiefern sich die exceptions da machen oder gibt es die möglichkeit  auf einen anderen stream zu leiten?

das wär schon danke nochmal


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. April 2004)

Hallo! 

... wie wärs denn mit dem Datenbankbefehl ... 

CREATE OR REPLACE [Table/Database/...] ... ?
Oder du nimmst dir den Datenbank - Katalog zu Herzen und suchst dort nach dem Tabellennamen...

Gruß Tom


----------



## tschatschi30 (5. Juni 2007)

hallo zusammen,

erstmal hoffe ich, dass es nicht so schlimm ist, wenn ich diesen alten thread wieder hervor hole.
ansonsten hab ich auch durchs suchen im forum keinen rat finden können.

ich hab das gleiche problem wie der thread-ersteller.
jedoch mit CREATE DATABASE bekomm ich ständig eine NullPointer-fehlermeldung.
würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
wahrscheinlich wird mir das danach peinlich sein.*g*

hier mein code, wo der fehler aufkommt:

private void createDatabase() {
		Statement befehl = null;
		Connection verbindung = null;
		try {
			String query = "CREATE DATABASE meineDB'";
			befehl.executeUpdate(query);  <---- (hier bekomm ich die fehlermeldung)
			verbindung.close();
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			System.out.println(e);
		}
	}

edit:
wobei ich noch sagen muss,wenn ich die DB von hand anlege,dann konnte ich dort tabelle einfügen und alles andere auch.
also treiber werden geladen und die verbindung zu mysql steht auch.
nur das anlegen der datenbank selbst klappt nicht.


----------



## Kulabac (6. Juni 2007)

Ähm ...

```
[...]
Statement befehl = null;
[...]
befehl.executeUpdate(query); <---- (hier bekomm ich die fehlermeldung)
[...]
```

Sag nicht, dass dich die Nullpointerexception an der Stelle wirklich wundert ...

Probier mal irgendwas in der Art:

```
Connection verbindung = DriverManager.getConnection(db_url, username, passwort); 
Statement befehl = verbindung.createStatement();
[... und hier dann halt dein Query erzeugen und ausführen ...]
```


----------



## tschatschi30 (6. Juni 2007)

hab doch gesagt, mir wird das wohl nachher peinlich sein.*g*
herzlichen dank für den hinweis.
ich kloppi...


----------

